# pondering on renting out my boat long term...



## Capt Shad (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and have found myself in a unique position. I have a 41' sailing yacht (it's a yacht because it has an ice maker) and a 200 year old (very rustic) log cabin hidden in the hills of western VA. I'm pondering splitting my time between the two and swapping the time I'm not on one or the other with someone. I'm thinking of renting the cabin to someone year round then letting them use my boat from mid-spring through mid-fall. My insurance will allow me to loan my boat to another qualified person(s) so I'm good there I believe. I'd have to find the right person and I'd want a long term arrangement (2-5 years) with large deposit. I'd provide the major maintenance and all cost except slip fees while they're cruising. Has anyone heard of this type of arrangement? Any glaring holes in the plan other than everyone wants to cruise in the winter?

"Just how good a red hot idea is depends on how much heat it retains after someone throws cold water on it."


----------



## Capt Shad (Oct 23, 2013)

I agree whole hardily. How/where did you find your past and current partners? On this web site? Trying to find the right forum to connect to the right people.


----------

